# Created eyebrow and heart cheek face design!



## *luxebabe* (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi there! I decided my character needed some brows, so I created this design with pink hearts on the cheeks.  I thought I should share to other people who want brows! So here ya go!!​
*donations accepted  hehe




(btw they're upturned in that pic because I was doing a reaction)​


----------



## Bellxis (Mar 28, 2020)

this is really cute and well done! thank you for sharing <3


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 28, 2020)

very cute design and pic too! congrats!


----------



## K.K. Tori (Mar 28, 2020)

Very cute!!


----------

